# Finally...



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I went baitfishing at a farm pond. I caught 8 Blue Gill by floating a chartreuse pin-men tipped with wax-worms under a bobber. Myself and a buddy headed down to the Ohio River. The river was rather low and moving slow, the peak elevation was right around 12 feet. I tried casting the double white split-tail rig to no avail. My buddy casted the double white twister tail rig and landed a fat 2 lb channel catfish. We then tried casting bass assassins but didn't have any takers either. So we then started tightlining, We tried live blue gill, cut blue gill, cut gizzard shad, and cut common carp. I finally caught my first Flathead Catfish of the year on cut gizzard shad. The flathead weighed in at 2 1/2 lbs. My buddy then followed with a 2 lb flathead catfish of his own and a 1 lb channel catfish which both came on cut gizzard shad. We were getting tons of bites, but no very many hooks ups and our baits were coming back to the shore all shredded up. Of which we attributed to the longnose gar, because we lost several at the bank, and I actually landed one Longnose Gar that went about 3 feet long, and as I took it off the hook, it flopped out of my hands and slithered bank into the water with lightening speed. It was a good night and if I would have had more cut shad to use, we probably would have caught more fish, but we ran out rather quickly and had to resort to other methods. Both of the flatheads had looked to be pretty bruised and banged up. We lost several gar at the bank and all of the fish were released except for the blue gill of course. ~07/03/04

Blue Gill (8)
Flathead Catfish (1)
Longnose Gar (1)


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Here's a close up of the Flathead, as small as it was, it really made my day, this was my first Flathead Catfish catch in two years!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go Buddy!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Congrats!!!


----------



## THarris (Apr 12, 2004)

Good job man! Excellent report....


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Good things happen when you keep your baits in the water 

Keep fishing and before you know it you will be catching.

Glad to hear you caught fish and more importantly enjoyed your fishing.


----------

